# Millenium g2



## Cm1973 (May 9, 2016)

Another great day at the range. No issues whatsoever. I really like the g2. Very nice shooter.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Great gun, over 3,000 rounds without a hitch.


----------



## tntviper1 (Apr 20, 2013)

love mine for $200 cant beat it. 

about 700 round not a single issue


----------

